# joining oak slabs for table top



## withoutweapon (Oct 21, 2012)

my father would like to join two pieces of oak that are 3'x3' to make a table...he fears that the wood will bow and is looking for suggestions...the edges will be left natural and the legs will be the stump from another tree...how much does the mounting to the base effect the bowing and is there a particular joining process that is recommended for slabs of this size?


----------



## Upstate (Nov 28, 2011)

Are they dry or freshly sawn, and how thick are the slabs?


----------

